# new dog growls while sleeping



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

It is so interesting...this dog has been a total sweet & lovable thing and the minute he falls asleep he starts either whimpering or growling...

I would just love to know if he was mistreated before coming here..He does act like he has been hit sometimes..

I have never seen a dog do this so much..

Another interesting thing is that I haven't heard him bark..He is very vocal with sweet sounds that come from his throat like he is talking to you..
I would like for him to bark when he hears things ..Are some dogs unable to bark.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

He's a dreamer that talks in his sleep! He must have memories of arguing with other puppies and dogs when he was younger.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't most dogs do this? I don't think we've had one that doesn't growl at least sometimes while sleeping. Most of mine will also start to yip or bark occasionally until they wake themselves up.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

My male dog Kedric does not bark like a regular dog. He is silent unless he is playing, and when he gets REALLY revved up, he does a high-pitched, squeaky ROO. He does not bark at people, animals, or anything else. I have only heard him let out an alarmed bark maybe once in his entire life. 

I have found that he howls when I leave him alone. Of course, I never knew this, because he does it when I'm gone, but it's not a loud, annoying howl. It's a very quiet, calling, wolf-type howl. I've only heard him howl in person a few times.

He does growl, but it's always in self defense, like when he sees that my geriatric dog is about to step on his face, he warns her to go away. 

He is the kindest, sweetest, most submissive, sensitive dog I've ever owned. Even raising my voice makes him cringe. But he has never been beaten or mistreated. The few times he's gotten spanked have been over killing chickens (on accident, he liked to play with them, and they would fall over from heart attacks when he picked them up - never any blood or holes on them). He is just a very sensitive boy.

And he growls in his sleep. He growls sometimes so viciously that I'm sure he is dreaming that he's Superman, and he's taking out the bad guys. Sometimes it's actually scary sounding, and he looks really freaky with his lips pulled back, and his nose trembling, and all that... But then he wakes up and smiles at me and wags his little stubby tail...

:shrug:

So I doubt it's that he's been mistreated. Even the sweetest, most affectionate dogs have some wild dreams. I think my female mostly just chases sheep in her dreams. She runs a lot and makes yipping noises mostly.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My big doggie, barks and growls, just about every night. I love watching him. He is protecting us...I'm sure!


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

My Cardigan Corgi does the growl/soft bark thing in his sleep. Sometimes his legs move like he's running while he's sleep barking. :happy2:


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Both my pug and corgi do alot of yipping, growling, and kicking in their sleep. I think they are having some exciting dreams!


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

SilverFlame- What kind of dog is Kedric? Sounds EXACTLY like my Aussie. I think sometimes he's guarding me in his sleep, protecting the house from bogeymen.

Nancy- My dog "talks" a lot too, but will only bark when playing and really worked up, and not much even then.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Caitedid, Kedric is a Border Collie.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

and... he likes to sleep


----------

